# Kid's Zone watching prefrences



## warderbrad (Feb 1, 2008)

My kids (3 and 5) enjoy watching some shows that are great but tend to get a little annoying to watch, sit through 3 hours of Dragon Tales or some other shows and you will get a feel for how it is watching one episode a day every day. We use Kid's Zone to help the kids choose which shows they want to watch but we like to step out of the room while the show is playing, letting us clean or read a book or something. It would be nice to have a way to tell the TIVO to play a list of programs (yes this sounds like the thread for recording but it isn't the intent). Invariably as I am getting to a good part in a book or really in a groove cleaning they yell out "It is over" and I stop what I am doing to change shows. 

Also it would be nice if the Kid's Zone would mark the watched shows and give adults a "Delete all watched" option so that it is easier to clean up the lists when the kids are done watching their shows.


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

What is needed is basically to do with video what the cheapest mp3 player does with music: playlists with random play and no repeats. It would be super simple to do, and it's really supprising that TiVo hasn't done it yet.


----------



## gatzke (Dec 28, 2007)

Something along these lines is needed. A playlist would be terrific.

One solution we have tried, record a timed block of 2-3 shows, so they can watch for 1-1.5 hours. Or just turn on live TV on the kid channel. 

I hate to use TV as a babysitter, but sometimes I need the kids to be occupied for an hour or so.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

warderbrad said:


> My kids (3 and 5) enjoy watching some shows that are great but tend to get a little annoying to watch, sit through 3 hours of Dragon Tales or some other shows and you will get a feel for how it is watching one episode a day every day. We use Kid's Zone to help the kids choose which shows they want to watch but we like to step out of the room while the show is playing, letting us clean or read a book or something. It would be nice to have a way to tell the TIVO to play a list of programs (yes this sounds like the thread for recording but it isn't the intent). Invariably as I am getting to a good part in a book or really in a groove cleaning they yell out "It is over" and I stop what I am doing to change shows.
> 
> Also it would be nice if the Kid's Zone would mark the watched shows and give adults a "Delete all watched" option so that it is easier to clean up the lists when the kids are done watching their shows.


My oldest child (almost 6) has been able to navigate the TiVo Remote since before 4 years old. Have you tried teaching the older one to navigate the menu and become self sufficient?

With KidsZone, it is even easier because you dont need to worry about getting into the wrong places.

-Roll


----------



## warderbrad (Feb 1, 2008)

headroll said:


> My oldest child (almost 6) has been able to navigate the TiVo Remote since before 4 years old. Have you tried teaching the older one to navigate the menu and become self sufficient?
> 
> With KidsZone, it is even easier because you dont need to worry about getting into the wrong places.
> 
> -Roll


I have taught her some of it, however she often plays the same thing over and over. I am not sure if this is because she wants to see the same thing over and over or if she gets confused, as you would expect she acts embarrassed when I ask if she is ok and all. Also we are working on her being able to read and she understands that Little Einsteins starts with an L but if anything else records with an L then she gets confused.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

warderbrad said:


> I have taught her some of it, however she often plays the same thing over and over. I am not sure if this is because she wants to see the same thing over and over or if she gets confused, as you would expect she acts embarrassed when I ask if she is ok and all. Also we are working on her being able to read and she understands that Little Einsteins starts with an L but if anything else records with an L then she gets confused.


I always though KidZone should do better with pre-readers. Makes me think of the IPod or Zune where they show a little preview picture of the video.

-Roll


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

warderbrad said:


> I have taught her some of it, however she often plays the same thing over and over. I am not sure if this is because she wants to see the same thing over and over or if she gets confused, as you would expect she acts embarrassed when I ask if she is ok and all. Also we are working on her being able to read and she understands that Little Einsteins starts with an L but if anything else records with an L then she gets confused.


She likes the show. When my daughter found a show she liked, she would watch it a ton of times. Kids love repetition. They grow out of it eventually.

My daughter is 8 and had no trouble learning the TiVo after using the ReplayTV for years. They are too young to understand delete and so forth, so I'd just set it to keep until you delete and ask them every so often if you can delete a show so that they can see a new one. They may have a current favorite that they want to keep.

If you keep five of each, you can usually get rid of three of them at any given time. I may sometimes have to prompt my daughter to delete some shows if I notice the dates are old, but she does pretty well on most. Now it's all Hannah Montana and anything starring Ashley Tisdale ...


----------

